

Watson in the Wild: March 12th 2015 - keelyw
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/03/12/watson-wild-march-12th-2015/

======
jtahmase
Check out the new Housing app! It is pretty cool!

~~~
gtwy
Why is it limited to just FHA

